# meet gwladys



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

This little thing was brought into my school (gwladys street hence the name) by someone who was told i am hedgehog mad. it was brought into the pdsa by a lady who found it in the garden they said there was nothing wrong with it but she wouldnt take it back. Its a european hedgehog so i will be giving him to an experieced carer tomorrow to look at its only small about 200g but should be fine


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Rivoli has experience with European hedgies. Try PMing her. I will tell her to check out your post. 

Congrats!!! he's a sweetie!!


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

its ok i have a friend who is taking him tomorrow at the uk show she is our resident wildie expert x


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Aawwwwwe! What a little uk cutie!!!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i love the european hedgies.. they are soo adorable. are you keeping it or is your friend keeping it? i hope you do so we can see more pictures!!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Ohmygosh, so cute! I love European hedgies too  Please keep us updated with pics!


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

No I'm not keeping him my friend will feed him up and release him into the wild when he is strong enough x


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

heres a couple more pics i took before handing him over..he has been put with an adoptive family of 2 similar age hoglets. he is apparently a bit of a monkey and likes to take over.


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

thanks for sharing these pics! he is so cool looking! I loveee the coloring of his quills and how his nose and feets are black - too cute! his quills appear to be much longer than the APH's, is that actually the case or does it just look that way in the photo where he's balled up in your hands?


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

yeah they are a bit longer than an aph. he was tiny though we think only about 5 weeks old in these pics and only weighed 200g.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's just precious! I'm so glad he's getting taken care of.


----------

